# Anyone Going to A-Basin Opening Day Tomorrow? WROD!!!



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone else planning on going to ride the white ribbon of death? Just curious. Should be a shit show but I CANT WAIT! I want to take my shit board but soooo need another ride on the Evo-R so it's all ready to go! Green forces look awesome on it.....9am can't come soon enough! Cheers to the season!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gotta work.... And if this snow shit keeps up I may be on standby Saturday as well which wouldn't allow me to ride..... I really need to hear back from some of these jobs I've applied for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

white ribbon of death? more like 45 minute wait for 2 minutes of brownish white ribbon of medicore. i think I'm gonna wait until keystone opens.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^ 
I think you missed Fluids humor.



Saw pictures of Loveland yesterday and they actually had a nice 18" base on the run that was open.... I saw no brown or slush anywhere... Coulda just not been captured by a camera though, I dunno.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> ^^
> I think you missed Fluids humor.


bah.......


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Pack at Basin is actually very good for this time of year. Top of the mountain has good coverage too. Lift lines have been about 20 minutes or so, not super crowded like normal for some reason. :dunno:


----------



## Tindelsurf (Jul 13, 2009)

I went to A-basin yesterday (saturday). I thought it was. Complete zoo in the afternoon. It took us about 1 hour to make the loop. After 3 though, you could almost walk up to the lift. 5 minutes max. I had a couple of impacts with other folks. That wasn't my fault (newbs?)

We made seven runs from 9am to 3:30pm. Snow coverage was good. I took my brand new board with me and had no problems. There was one spot with some exposed rocks peaking throgh. I just avoided that spot. 

I'm stoked! I needed that sooooo bad! Meds for the soul.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have to say it was pretty good! Crowd and lift line sucked but it was totally worth it. I rocked the singles line most of the day and it wasn't bad. The snow was way better then I thought it would be. Didn't make a run through the park unfortunately. I wanted to but it was packed and it was the first day so no reason to kill myself yet. I just basically cruised around...pressed and buttered. Soooo fun. I soooo needed that! Glad the season has begun!!!

Picture of mine and my girls boards the night before, frehly waxed with Bluebird!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice Fluid!

I hit the Basin yesterday and today and today was def more fun.... Conditions were a lil better yesterday but there wasn't near the amount of douchebags. Overall the amount of people was roughly the same, but the idiots seemed to stay home. 

Good weekend


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

3 days for me now, woot. I def. agree though, today there were way less asshats and people thinned out around 2pm or so, lift lines were about 5 minutes.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I really hate you all...
> 
> 
> Sitting up here in the PNW high and dry without anything even worth hiking to...damn El Nino.....:thumbsdown:


Try living here and being stuck at home sick with the flu.  My furnace has decided to act up too. 

I can't wait to make it up to Winter Park on Saturday. Friends, BBQ, and a look-see at how things are progressing.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

daysailer1 said:


> Try living here and being stuck at home sick with the flu.  My furnace has decided to act up too.
> 
> I can't wait to make it up to Winter Park on Saturday. Friends, BBQ, and a look-see at how things are progressing.


You and me both man, the flu suck ass.


----------

